# Prodyon shortnoise: 80% off pre-order *** last day!!



## prodyon (Feb 7, 2014)

Website *click*

Hi everyone,

i´m pleased to announce SHORTNOISE, which is an collection of mainly electronic Instruments and Multis for Kontakt 4!

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/132032419&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=FFFFFF&color=000000[/flash]

Link to soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/dreizehnwatt/shortnoise-for-kontakt-4-win

It is still in development and thus you can save a massive amount of money!
Pre-order SHORTNOISE for $20.00 (instead of the MSRP of $100.00)!
This offer runs till the 14th of March, 2014.



Check out my website for detailed information, demopackage download and more...
(I´m also uploading development updates there, new demos and stuff like that).

Thanks!
All the best,
Dennis
CEO Prodyon


----------



## prodyon (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***



Another example video demonstrating the included instruments!


----------



## prodyon (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Can anybody perhaps enlighten me on how to include Soundcloud here? That would be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Check out this thread and read a couple of posts if you get stuck - I always have a problem with space bars and the answer is in the comments. 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24777


----------



## prodyon (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***



TodayIWill @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Check out this thread and read a couple of posts if you get stuck - I always have a problem with space bars and the answer is in the comments.
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24777



Thanks, i will have a look!


----------



## prodyon (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Thanks @TodayIWill - that helped!


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Glad to hear that! Also consider adding a direct link to the soundcloud page as mobile users without flash won't be able to listen to the embedded soundcloud track.


----------



## prodyon (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Will do that - thank you!


----------



## prodyon (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

I´ve just updated the Shortnoise Demopackage.
It´s now around 153 MB and contains 10 Multis!  

Request your copy here:
http://www.prodyon-virtual-gear.com/products_shortnoise.html


----------



## prodyon (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/134418768&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=FFFFFF&color=000000[/flash]

Link to soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/dreizehnwatt/shortnoise-for-kontakt-4-march

Brand new Demo, showing some deeper ambient and effects Instruments as well.


----------



## prodyon (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***






The Sequencer is done! :mrgreen: 

Features three independet 32-step parts, free tuning, free choice of playback mode ("root note" or "free note" mode) and free length of steps. Great for polyrhythmic stuff!


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Hi Dennis,

Glad your adding the sequencer to Shortnoise.

take care,

DaveT


----------



## prodyon (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Thanks, you´re welcome.

Will do


----------



## prodyon (Feb 16, 2014)

SHORTNOISE is coming along nicely. Several new Instruments and Multis are ready.

Expect new audio demos tomorrow


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Feb 16, 2014)

Will this work on Kontakt 5? I'm really digging it and would love to get my hands on it if it'll work on 5.


----------



## TGV (Feb 17, 2014)

I can confirm that the demos work on K5.


----------



## prodyon (Feb 17, 2014)

@Maks_Lavrov: You can download the official Shortnoise demopackage from my website to check it out. 

I will "upgrade" it with some more free Multis from time to time till Shortnoise is released officially.


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome, I'll try the demo. And based on your samples I feel like I could really use it in my music. Thanks!


----------



## prodyon (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to hear that !


----------



## prodyon (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***



Official Teaser for SHORTNOISE. In there, i also talk about it


----------



## 667 (Feb 19, 2014)

I heard a choir sound in this video-- was that generated through synthesis or based on samples, or...?


----------



## prodyon (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Hi 667,

a mix of both. I´ve sampled my own voice in different tunings, change formants, mapped each sample onto the keyboard, reverberated and EQ´d it and finally mixed it with a synthetically generated choir.


----------



## 667 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well the project seems pretty cool so I pre-ordered even without trying the demo pack. It was actually the video that sold me-- it had lots of cool sounds and hearing about the direction of the project made made me very curious to hear the final version!


----------



## prodyon (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

I've been deliberating this for days...

I have no idea why I didn't just bite the bullet.

Have pre-ordered now


----------



## prodyon (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy to hear that. Thanks very much


----------



## prodyon (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Expect new audio demos tomorrow - stay tuned! _-)


----------



## prodyon (Mar 2, 2014)

So, we´re in the last two weeks. Grab your copy before it is too late!


----------



## prodyon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/138010007&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=FFFFFF&color=000000[/flash]

Brand new 10 minutes audiodemo. Showing some new instruments and multis!


----------



## prodyon (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise announced ** 80% OFF PRE-ORDER OFFER ***

Brand new Single Instrument Demos:

[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/26576567&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=FFFFFF&color=000000[/flash]

Or check them out on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCWMaC4arRpMjVeEwRd2nQavOvYR_7T7N


----------



## prodyon (Mar 14, 2014)

So, *SHORTNOISE is done!* Anyone who orders today, will get the links instantly. Official release is still tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## prodyon (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks to all who´ve pre-ordered SHORTNOISE! Download links have been sent out.


----------



## 667 (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like it was too successful-- downloads failing  I'm sure it will get sorted out soon enough.


----------



## Ben H (Mar 14, 2014)

It would be nice if your server supported download resuming.

I've wasted about 4GB as my DL have failed a number of times now :(


----------



## prodyon (Mar 15, 2014)

I apologize for this! Normally, my server should support resume. But i haven´t expected this huge amount of orders/downloads - that´s why currently it has its problems keeping up.

I´m in the process of setting up mirrors, expect e-mails with alternative download links today!

Sorry for the trouble!

EDIT: As a compensation, the pre-order offer will last for one more day! (Since my server is sometimes not even reachable at all... *argh*)


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 15, 2014)

Ben H @ Sat Mar 15 said:


> It would be nice if your server supported download resuming.
> 
> I've wasted about 4GB as my DL have failed a number of times now :(



I'm with you there. I've spent up to 17hrs repeatedly trying to download. 

Waiting for the mirror links and i'll try again. really looking forward to this.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey, at least he's been proactive about communicating the issue to all involved. That doesn't always happen.


----------



## prodyon (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry for the trouble. Within the next hours 3 mirror servers should be ready. Then i will send out e-mails.

I can only repeat myself - i wasn´t prepared for that rush. Learned something for the future!

My apologies!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 15, 2014)

prodyon @ Sat Mar 15 said:


> Sorry for the trouble. Within the next hours 3 mirror servers should be ready. Then i will send out e-mails.
> 
> I can only repeat myself - i wasn´t prepared for that rush. Learned something for the future!
> 
> My apologies!



Excellent. I've been looking forward to this lib for a while


----------



## prodyon (Mar 16, 2014)

Uploading is done, mirrors have been set up. Hopefully everything will work now


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 16, 2014)

prodyon @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Uploading is done, mirrors have been set up. Hopefully everything will work now



Many thanks. Download complete


----------



## prodyon (Mar 16, 2014)

Click Sky Fade @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> prodyon @ Sun Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Uploading is done, mirrors have been set up. Hopefully everything will work now
> ...



Great


----------



## narapo (Mar 17, 2014)

Downloaded also, it was fast, thanks !


----------



## prodyon (Mar 17, 2014)

You´re welcome. Sorry for the problems at the beginning.


----------



## prodyon (Mar 19, 2014)

News: The SHORTNOISE update to v1.2 is currently in the works.
It will add +100 new instruments and 50 multis. It will be free of charge. Stay tuned! :D


----------



## prodyon (Mar 24, 2014)

I´m currently updating the Shortnoise DEMO package with brand new multis and instruments. Should be online in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Ben H (Mar 25, 2014)

prodyon @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> News: The SHORTNOISE update to v1.2 is currently in the works.
> It will add +100 new instruments and 50 multis. It will be free of charge. Stay tuned! :D



Nice. :D

Do you have any sort of (even vague) expected timeframe for this?


----------



## prodyon (Mar 25, 2014)

Ben H @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> prodyon @ Thu Mar 20 said:
> 
> 
> > News: The SHORTNOISE update to v1.2 is currently in the works.
> ...



Somewhere between the end of this month and the first week of April, i´d say


----------



## Ben H (Mar 25, 2014)

prodyon @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> Somewhere between the end of this month and the first week of April, i´d say



Thanks. 8)


----------



## prodyon (May 28, 2014)




----------



## synthnut (May 28, 2014)

Hi ,
I'd like to know if the new material was added , and also please tell me if the download is working correctly now .....Thanks for your time .....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## synthnut (May 29, 2014)

Many times new developoers are not aware of some of the difficulties that are brought about when sending off their wares to the public ..... We the public are like vultures ready to pounce on anything that comes our way .....Perhaps a little restraint and consideration will result in more good programs coming our way ....This being said, once the wrinkles were smoothed out on this program , the rewards are very much woth the effort ..... There is so much material here and some really good programing , that it's AMAZING that you can get this much goodness for so little .... So a big Thank You is in order from my standpoint , and hope to see more from this company ....Kudo's for sticking to it , and seeing this program to fruition ......Sincerely, Jim


----------

